# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijn bij slikken en als ik erop druk tussen adamsappel en boven begin borstkast

## Kees1962

Hallo,
Ik heb sinds een paar dagen pijn met slikken en als ik op die plek druk doet het ook pijn.
Het zit onder mijn adamsappel,ik heb het wel eens eerder gehad (een maand of acht geleden) en toen ging het na een dag of vier weer weg.
Ik heb al sinds mijn 29ste een te snel werkende schildklier,maar dat is toen met een radioactieve slok en met Tyrax weer onder controle gekomen,slik nog steeds Tyrax.
Maar na de laatste controle was de schildklierwerking weer te hoog,heeft het misschien met de pijn te maken die ik nu ervaar in mijn keel...ontstoken schildklier??
Gr. Kees

----------

